#ayatana 2009-12-28
<joh> Hello, I was wondering whether I could get some feedback on some UI improvements I'm planning for Alarm Clock: http://live.gnome.org/AlarmClock/Blueprints/BetterUI
<joh> If this is not the right place to ask, please let me know...
<mac_v> joh: ayatana is only for notify-osd and stuff , but since its low volume or rather no volume room , anything goes :)
<joh> mac_v: Oh ok :)
#ayatana 2009-12-29
<ia> hello. I have a question about indicator-applet-session. Could anyone tell me, please, how can i call its shutdown dialog ("The computer will be shutdown in") from terminal?
